# Looking for Two Articles



## bconway52 (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anyone have these articles or know where I can get a copy? They were both privately distributed and not published. 


Paul D. Fowler "God’s Law Free From Legalism"


J. Ligon Duncan III, “What about Theonomy? A Brief Historical, Theological, and Pastoral Critique”


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 22, 2008)

Why not just ask them? 

I'd imagine that if they were privately distributed, they wouldn't want their distributees to be publishing them.


----------



## bconway52 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have contacted Ligon Duncan to no avail, he said it was not yet ready for distribution. Yet, this work was referenced by another author in which the footnote was published in a book. So it would seem then that the article is public domain. 

I do not have Mr. Fowler's contact information....


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 22, 2008)

I know this probably isn't what you are looking for, but someone posted a link to a (different) article by Duncan critiquing theonomy here.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 22, 2008)

bconway52 said:


> I have contacted Ligon Duncan to no avail, he said it was not yet ready for distribution. Yet, this work was referenced by another author in which the footnote was published in a book. So it would seem then that the article is public domain.
> 
> I do not have Mr. Fowler's contact information....



The fact that Duncan's article was referenced in a footnote does not mean that the article is public domain. Perhaps the author of the published book never asked permission... happens all the time.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 22, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> bconway52 said:
> 
> 
> > I have contacted Ligon Duncan to no avail, he said it was not yet ready for distribution. Yet, this work was referenced by another author in which the footnote was published in a book. So it would seem then that the article is public domain.
> ...



Heh, Todd, I'm going to use this comment in a footnote for my next article--and nothing you do can STOP ME!!! 

Actually, you even see footnotes like "personal correspondence from ...." in references. That doesn't mean the private letter has become public domain.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 22, 2008)

bconway52 said:


> I do not have Mr. Fowler's contact information....



Here's a start (from Google). I think it's the same guy, maybe not:

Eastern Shore Presbyterian Church


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 23, 2008)

bconway52 said:


> Does anyone have these articles or know where I can get a copy? They were both privately distributed and not published.
> 
> 
> Paul D. Fowler "God’s Law Free From Legalism"
> ...



Dr. Fowler was good enough to send me a copy of the first one. The man mentioned in the previous post might be the right Dr. Fowler. (My contact info is out of date.)


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 23, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> bconway52 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have Mr. Fowler's contact information....
> ...



That's him! I had Dr. Fowler as a seminary professor back in 1994 in Colorado Springs and I recognized him.
Jim


----------



## bconway52 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep, that was him. He is sending me a copy!


----------

